# Can black and pink convicts breed?



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

I have 3 black females and 1 black male and 2 pink males. Is there a chance that the pink males will pair off with the black females and breed? thanks


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

yup they will.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

yep and i think u'll get funny colored babies


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> yep and i think u'll get funny colored babies


 - you'll probably get a mixture of normal ones, pink ones and then some interesting looking ones.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I am far from sure, but isn't that how the calico convict came about?

or is that another variation?


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

after many times of selective breeding, they got the marble con. it is the pic in my avatar.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

blackpirhana said:


> after many times of selective breeding, they got the marble con. it is the pic in my avatar.


 wow - i didnt realize that was a con! ... I want some...


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

ya, they are pretty cool..............


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> blackpirhana Posted on Feb 12 2004, 06:52 PM
> after many times of selective breeding, they got the marble con. it is the pic in my avatar.


blackpirhana, I thought that was a chubby OB Pseudotropheus Zebra.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

So I might get some marbel cons then, right?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

yesssssssss they wil forsure breed my friend have done it many times with the same pair its cool, but they come out as some pink and some black


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

I have two pairs breeding! pink male w/ black female and pink male w/ pink female, and two black females and 1 black male being outcasts. constantly getting picked on by the breeding pairs.


----------

